# Peninsula group rides?



## mark_d (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in Palo Alto for 3 weeks from this weekend and I'm looking to hook up with some decent group rides. I'll join the Alto Velo rides (if they'll have me!) at the weekends but are there any pre-/post-work rides still going? Specifically, how about the morning and valley rides mentioned here:

http://www.altovelo.org/ride_calendar/index.php

Thanks!


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know about group rides but I ride this area every morning from and returning to Fremont. I'm usually around Stanford, University, Sand Hill, canada, or kings mountain. I keep saying I'll wake up early enough to do kings and canada but it's usually one or the other. Usually around Stanford by 7am.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If you want an early morning hill climb there's the Chain Reaction ride on Tue and Thu.

There's also the noon ride, at errr Noon, each weekday. It's in the middle of the day but quite an experience if you can get out for it.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

good to see the moderator got suckered into the double post too.

I have not been on the bike for almost 2 weeks. looking to ride this weekend. whats the dealo peeps?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

heythorp said:


> good to see the moderator got suckered into the double post too.


What double post?  



> I have not been on the bike for almost 2 weeks. looking to ride this weekend. whats the dealo peeps?


You need to wear yellow and ride with WaitWienie.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

mark_d said:


> I'm in Palo Alto for 3 weeks from this weekend and I'm looking to hook up with some decent group rides. I'll join the Alto Velo rides (if they'll have me!) at the weekends but are there any pre-/post-work rides still going? Specifically, how about the morning and valley rides mentioned here:
> 
> http://www.altovelo.org/ride_calendar/index.php
> 
> Thanks!


The morning ride is all year (but bring lights).


----------

